# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Έφυγε ο Στέλιος...

## dti

Μόλις δέχθηκα ένα τηλεφώνημα από τον donalt ότι ο wireless.surfer σκοτώθηκε χθες επιστρέφοντας στη Λούτσα...
Μέχρι τις 6 μ.μ. περίπου ήμασταν μαζί στα Μελίσσια στήνοντας τον κόμβο στο Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού...
Τι να πω, είμαι συγκλονισμένος...

----------


## Sam_GR

Αν είναι δυνατόν.Δεν τον ήξερα τον ανθρωπο αλλά είναι άσχημο να ακούς ότι κάποιος έφυγε.  ::

----------


## zabounis

Δυστυχώς είναι δυνατόν... 
Εγω πρόλαβα και τον γνώρισα πολύ λίγο....τα κακά μαντάτα τα έχω μάθει κι εγώ από σήμερα το πρωί...

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του και στην αρραβωνιαστικιά του Δέσποινα...

Πάντως είναι κρίμα...δεν μπορώ ακόμα να το συνειδητοποιήσω...προχτές μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο...

Στέλιο θα είσαι πάντα μαζί μας...

----------


## alasondro

Τραγικό....από τα καλύτερα άτομα που έχω γνωρίσει εδω μέσα και με άπειρη όρεξη για προσφορά.
Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΧΧΧΙΙΙΙΙ ΡΕΕΕΕΕ ΓΑΜΩΩΩΩΤΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!

ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!!!
ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ!

... (δεν έχω λόγια να εκφράσω την λύπη μου)

----------


## nikpanGR

Καλό ταξίδι...Τον είχα γνωρίσει και εγώ.Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του...Θα μας λείψει....ειλικρινά...

----------


## simfun

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του ανθρώπους. Κρίμα ρε παιδιά. Πολύ ατυχία στην παρέα μας.........  ::

----------


## paravoid

::

----------


## ONikosEimai

::

----------


## tripkaos

κριμα  ::

----------


## koum6984

Τον ειχα γνωρισει και εγω ,
Τι να πω ενας ανθρωπος με τοση ενεργεια και τοσα ονειρα
Πολυ κρίμα
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Κριμα . . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## craven

::  ..

----------


## Nya

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του....

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Φίλος επί 3 χρόνια.....το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι συλλυπητήρια και οτι λυπάμαι πολύ...

Γειά σου Στέλιο.....

----------


## jchr

κριμα...
Στελιο , να ξερεις , οτι 8α εισαι παντα κοντα μας...
τα θερμα μου συλλυπητήρια .

----------


## dti

Ο Στέλιος είχε δουλειά χθες το πρωί και όταν τελείωσε προς το μεσημέρι πήρε τηλέφωνο στον morpheusme να δει πώς πηγαίνει το στήσιμο στα Μελίσσια. 
Ήλθε στο ΧτΠ, του είπαμε τί ελλείψεις είχαμε, έτρεξε να μας βρει κάποια υλικά και επέστρεψε για να ολοκληρώσουμε την εγκατάσταση. 
Ο Στέλιος που είχε ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία για τους κόμβους στο ΧτΠ και τα παιδιά γενικότερα, στερέωσε ένα παιδικό παιχνίδι (μια πράσινη μπουλντόζα) στο μπράτσο του πιάτου που στήσαμε και βγήκαμε όλοι μαζί μια φωτογραφία. Ποιος να το πίστευε οτι αυτή θα ήταν η τελευταία φωτογραφία...
Λίγο πριν τελειώσουμε, είδε οτι η μηχανή του είχε πέσει στο πλάι καθώς το έδαφος που την είχε στερεώσει ήταν πολύ μαλακό και υποχώρησε από το βάρος. Τη σήκωσε και όταν τον ρώτησα αν είχε πάθει ζημιά, μου είπε "τίποτε σημαντικό, κανα εκατοπενηντάρι ευρώ από μια πέτρα που κάπου είχε βρεί (σε κάποιο σημείο)". 
Δε ξέρω αν είχε πάθει κάποια άλλη ζημιά που ήταν η αιτία για το μοιραίο...  ::

----------


## robotech_

Οχι ρε γαμώτο!Ανατρίχιασα!!!  ::   ::  

Συλλυπητήρια...

----------


## Aliens-

Πολύ κρίμα να φύγει ένα τέτοιο παιδί με τόση ενέργεια και δίψα για να βοηθήσει τον πλησίον του.
 ::

----------


## johns

Κρίμα  ::   ::   ::  

Γειά σου Στέλιο..............

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

τα συλλυπητήρια μου...  :: 
κρίμα

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι να πω… γεια σου φίλε … η φωνή σου αντιλαλεί ακόμα στο αφτί μου… ανατριχιάζω… λυπάμαι … και το μόνο μου έρχεται είναι η λέξη αδικία…

Δεν μπορώ να πω και πολλά … διότι δεν χρειάζεται… όλοι ξέρουν

Θα είσαι πάντα εδώ… Γεια σου φίλε…  ::

----------


## zabounis

Το ατύχημα έγινε έξω απο το δημαρχείο της Λούτσας. Ο Στέλιος ήταν με την μοτοσυκλέτα του και δεν έτρεχε. Βγήκε αυτοκίνητο απο στενό και τον χτύπησε. Ο θάνατος του ήταν ακαριαίος, ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχουν προσδιορίσει τα ακριβή αίτια του θανάτου του. Σήμερα θα γίνει νεκροτομή...

Η κηδεία του Στέλιου θα γίνει αύριο στις 15.30 στο νεκροταφείο Λούτσας.

Συλλυπητήρια και πάλι...
Είμαστε όλοι συγκλονισμένοι...

----------


## dsfak

ΜΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Από τα λίγα άτομα που έχω γνωρίσει γενικά κι όχι μόνο στο AWMN με θετική ενέργεια και όρεξη για οτιδήποτε έκανε ...  ::   ::   ::  

Ειλικρινά συγκλονίστηκα ... Δεν το φανταζόμουνα ποτέ.... ότι θα μπορούσε να του συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Τα θερμά συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του ... και κουράγιο...  ::  

Ελπίζω να είναι το τελευταίο κρούσμα κακής τύχης που ακούμε στην κοινότητα μας...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια ...
Έφυγε ένα δικό μας παιδί ...

----------


## xrg

Συλλυπητήρια.... Είναι απίστευτο.

Όσο οδηγώ αυτοκίνητο, ξέρω ένα πράγμα: ΤΑ ΔΙΤΡΟΧΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ. Γιατί δεν χτυπάς ένα μηχάνημα, χτυπάς τον άνθρωπο.
Ας το μάθουν αυτό όλοι οι οδηγοί..

----------


## acoul

γιατί να φεύγουν τα καλά παιδιά ??? ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ... ξέρει κανείς για τη κηδεία που και πότε;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Η κηδεία του Στέλιου θα γίνει αύριο στις 15.30 στο νεκροταφείο Λούτσας.

----------


## Pyros

Τι να πούμε....
Απλά απίστευτο...
Ένα από τα καλύτερα παιδιά που γνώρισα μέσω του AWMN.
Κουράγιο στους δικούς του, μεγάλος ο πόνος για όλους.....  ::

----------


## spidercode

Στελιο καλο ταξιδι
Σε ευχαριστώ που σε γνώρισα.

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του

----------


## bonovas

Κριμα μολις το εμαθα , ειχαμε μιλησει το Σαββατο στο τηλεφωνο,
δεν το πιστευω ακομη.

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογενεια 

Σταματης

----------


## netsailor

Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο.

----------


## stoympio

ένα βράδυ στην λούτσα έκανα σερφ έχασα τα πράγματα από τα χέρια μου και παρά λίγο να πνιγώ 
ξάφνου μπροστά μου μέσα στα βαθιά βλέπω ένα σερφ όπου με πήρε και έτσι με έσωσε και σήμερα ζω 
αυτός ήταν ο wireless surfer ο Στέλιος 
πράγματι ήταν ο άνθρωπος που με έσωσε εκείνη την βραδιά 
και σήμερα μαθαίνω ότι δεν ζει 
τι να πω είναι απίστευτο 
εδώ είναι που λέει ο ποιητής τι είναι ο άνθρωπος 
ήταν εντυπωσιακό παιδί και για μένα είναι και ο σωτήρας μου 
να είναι καλά εκεί που είναι
Στέλιο θα μείνεις για πάντα στην καρδιά μου

----------


## slapper

Τι να πω τα συλλυπητήρια μου..  ::   ::  
Κουράγιο στην οικογένεια του Στέλιου...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πραγματικά κρίμα  ::

----------


## smarag

Παιδιά δεν ήξερα τίποτα μέχρι πρίν λίγο που είδα ενα μύνημα απο τον acoul καθώς μου φάνηκε περίεργο όπως το διάβαζα δέν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου για αυτά που διαβάζω είχα μιλήσει την παρασκευή μαζί του στο τηλέφωνο.

Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. 

Τα Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## nOiz

κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια θα έχουμε?... γαμώτο...
κρίμα... καλό ταξίδι...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Καλο Ταξιδι  ::

----------


## nbaltas

Αν είναι ρε γαμώ....αν είναι....

με τον στέλιο μιλήσαμε πρώτη φορά το καλοκαίρι όταν μαζί στήσαμε το μεγαλυτερο από πλευράς απόστασης λινκ το οποίο να δουλεύει άριστα.. ήταν τότε που συνδέθηκε η αττική με την άνδρο και είχαμε όλοι ενθουσιαστεί και την πρώτη σελίδα του awmn να μιλάει για αυτό! πολύ απλός και ευγενικός άνθρωπος. μιλούσαμε κάθε μέρα και είχαμε βάλει στόχο στην επόμενη ευκαιρία να εγκαταστήσουμε μόνιμα το λινκ. ο στέλιος ήταν μια απο...τις καρδιές του δικτύου...

για να μην αναφερθώ στην ευαισθησία που επέδειξε στο θέμα της προσφοράς στο χαμόγελο του παιδιού...πραγματικά όσα κρίμα και να πω δεν φτάνουν...

ειλικρινά ώρες ώρες αναρωτιέμαι αυτός ο Θεός τι βλέπει και τι σκατά αποφασίζει ..αν τελικά αποφασίζει για κάποια πράγματα....  ::  

Πολλά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογενειά του, στους δικούς του ανθρώπους και κυρίως πολλά συλληπητήρια σε όλους εμάς...γιατί σίγουρα μας ένιωθε ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ανθρώπους....................

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## slapper

Παιδία προσοχή με τις μηχανές plsssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!
Τελευταία όλο άκουω τέτοια συμβάντα..
Δεν μπορώ να άκουω νέοι άνθρωποι να φεύγουν έτσι, είναι
πραγματικά άδικο. Και ειδικά όταν είναι από εδώ πέρα στεναχωριέμαι
περισσότερο...
Δεν ξέρω αλλά όσους έχω γνωρίσει από το awmn είναι αυτό που 
λέμε καλά παιδιά με όλη την σημασία της λέξης!!!

----------


## lagman

Τέτοια γεγονότα μας θλίβουν ολους.
Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια και στους φίλους.

 ::

----------


## antonisk7

::

----------


## hedgehog

::  

Έχω γράψει και έχω σβήσει αυτό το μήνυμα τέσσερις φορές...
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω και πως!

Απλά...  ::

----------


## Trackman

Συλλυπητήρια

----------


## time c

> Το ατύχημα έγινε έξω απο το δημαρχείο της Λούτσας. Ο Στέλιος ήταν με την μοτοσυκλέτα του και δεν έτρεχε. Βγήκε αυτοκίνητο απο στενό και τον χτύπησε. Ο θάνατος του ήταν ακαριαίος, ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχουν προσδιορίσει τα ακριβή αίτια του θανάτου του. Σήμερα θα γίνει νεκροτομή...
> 
> Η κηδεία του Στέλιου θα γίνει αύριο στις 15.30 στο νεκροταφείο Λούτσας.
> 
> Συλλυπητήρια και πάλι...
> Είμαστε όλοι συγκλονισμένοι...


Δυστυχως ο Στελιος εφυγε.
Επαφη δεν υπηρχε με το αυτοκινητο,γι'αυτο γινεται νεκροτομη.
Εφυγε ενα απ'τα καλυτερα παιδια.

----------


## apoikos

Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω και δεν μπορώ να βρω λόγια να γράψω. Το Σάββατο το πρωί ήμασταν μαζί στα Μελίσσια και προσπαθούσαμε να στήσουμε τον κόμβο στο Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού. Ο Στέλιος ήταν με ένα χαμόγελο (όπως και όλες τις φορές που τον είχα δει). Που να φανταστώ ότι την επομένη θα έφευγε; Καλό του ταξίδι όπου κι αν πηγαίνει και κουράγιο σε αυτούς που αφήνει πίσω.

----------


## argi

::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Έχω μείνει άφωνος. Χτες το απόγευμα ήμασταν μαζί και φτιάχναμε τον κόμβο στο Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού στα Μελίσσια. Ο Στέλιος αν και ηταν σε άλλη δουλεία το πρωί ήρθε και μας βρήκε το μεσημέρι, και όπως είπε και ο Δαμιανός έτρεξε να φερει κάποια υλικά που χρειαζόμασταν.

Δυστυχώς τον ήξερα πολύ λίγο, πρακτικά τον γνώρισα πριν 2 εβδομάδες όταν συναντηθήκαμε στο σπίτι του ΧτΠ στα Μελίσσια. Με εντυπωσίασε ο ενθουσιασμός του και η αγάπη που έδειχνε συνέχεια για τα παιδιά του Χαμόγελου.

Τον είδα και μέσα στο σπίτι με όλα τα πιτσιρίκια γύρω γύρω, είδα τη χαρά του που βοηθούσε όπως μπορούσε τα παιδιά. Και ύστερα το βράδυ αφού τελειώσαμε φεύγοντας του έγνεψα απλά "αντίο", αν ήξερα οτι θα ήταν το τελευταίο...

Θα ήθελα να τον ξέρω παραπάνω, αλλα και έτσι μπορώ να καταλάβω οτι ο χαμός του είναι τεράστια απώλεια.

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του

Στέλιο καλό ταξίδι φίλε!

ΥΓ: Αύριο για να έρθω στην κηδεία, θα ξεκινήσω απο Πολυτεχνειούπολη (Ζωγράφου), αν χρειάζεται κάποιος μεταφορικό μέσο PM.

----------


## johny_sketo

Συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## dimkasta

Συλλυπητήρια και δύναμη στην οικογένειά του.

Κρίμα...

----------


## commando

Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω και εγω πως εφυγε ενα τοσο καλο παλικαρι οπως λενε ολοι.Μενω αφωνος κοιτωντας οσα τελευταια εγραψε εδω και κοιτωντας την φωτο του....Γιατι τον Στελιο γιατι......



> Από τις 10:00 του Σαββάτου και μετά είμαι μέσα «μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως»... ή πιο σωστά «μέχρι τελικής ανεγέρσεως».  
> 
> Ας εντατικοποιήσουμε την επικοινωνία μας μέσα στο topic αυτό στις 24 ωφέλιμες ώρες που απομένουν μέχρι το Σάββατο και να δούμε τι έχουμε και τι μας λείπει.
> 
> Μακάρι μέχρι αύριο να έχουμε συγκεντρώσει όλα τα απαιτούμενα.

----------


## wiresounds

Συγκλονίστηκα.  ::  
Με τον Στέλιο είχαμε κάνει μεγάλες συζητήσεις για το AWMN, τον σύλλογο και άλλα.

Αύριο θα έρθω στις 15:30. Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι ας μου στείλετε ένα PM.

Έχω βουρκώσει τώρα.  ::

----------


## dti

> Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω και εγω πως εφυγε ενα τοσο καλο παλικαρι οπως λενε ολοι.Μενω αφωνος κοιτωντας οσα τελευταια εγραψε εδω και κοιτωντας την φωτο του....Γιατι τον Στελιο γιατι......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Από τις 10:00 του Σαββάτου και μετά είμαι μέσα «μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως»... ή πιο σωστά «μέχρι τελικής ανεγέρσεως».  
> ...


Ο Στέλιος μετά το τέλος της φυσικής εγκατάστασης, επέμενε να εξασφαλίσουμε οτι η επικοινωνία μεταξύ κουτιού με το routerboard και χώρου όπου είχαμε κατεβάσει το ethernet ήταν ok (καθώς λόγω έλλειψης πρέσσας για το utp είχε κάνει πατέντα για να ενώσει το utp με κάποιο patch cord). Μας πήρε κάπου μια ώρα η όλη διαδικασία μέχρι που είχε αρχίσει να βραδιάζει...

Στη μνήμη του Στέλιου ας προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να συμβάλλουμε όπως μπορούμε για να ολοκληρωθούν οι κόμβοι στα σπίτια φιλοξενίας του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού. Ο Στέλιος είχε την ιδέα και πήρε την πρωτοβουλία να κάνει κάτι πραγματικά πολύ αξιόλογο. 
Αξίζει να το συνεχίσουμε με κάθε τρόπο!

----------


## thalexan

> Μόλις δέχθηκα ένα τηλεφώνημα από τον donalt οτι ο wireless.surfer σκοτώθηκε χθες επιστρέφοντας στη Λούτσα...
> Μέχρι τις 6 μ.μ. περίπου ήμασταν μαζί στα Μελίσσια στήνοντας τον κόμβο στο Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού...
> Τί να πω, είμαι συγκλονισμένος...


ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ;;!!!

----------


## amar

Συγκλονίστικα, Κρίμα πραγματικά!!!
Στέλιο, Καλό Ταξίδι.

----------


## costas43gr

Συλλυπητηρια και κουραγιο στους δικους του, τι να πω, κριμα και παλι κριμα για το παληκαρι.  ::   ::

----------


## vix

Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο!!!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Τι λετε τωρα ανατριχιασα. Τον γνωρισα τον Στελιο στην ουζοσυναντηση στην Αυλιδα με την αρραβωνιαστικια του. Δεν ξερω τι να πω  ::  

Συλλυπητηρια και κουραγιο στην αρραβωνιαστικια του και στην οικογενεια του.  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Συλλυπητηρια και απο εμενα.... εχω χασει 9 φιλους μου απο μηχανες και πραγματικα... δεν ξερω τι να πω..  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ειλικρινά είναι κρίμα να χάνονται τέτοια άτομα από την ζωή.
Ο ζήλος, η εργατικότητα, o πόθος για νέες ανακαλύψεις, περισσότερους πειραματισμούς και το χαμόγελο του Στέλιου είναι που θα λείψουν από όλους μας.

Συλλυπητήρια στους στενούς φίλους και την οικογένεια του Στέλιου.  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Συλλυπητηρια στην οικογενεια του......χωρις να τον εχω δει αλλα φτανει που ηξερα το ονομα του για να με συγκλονισει κ εμενα ο αδικος χαμος του.....
Καλο ταξιδι.....και κυριως κουραγιο στην οικογενεια.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του.
Ότι και να πεις είναι λίγο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## papashark

Α ρε Στελιο....

Τοση ενεργεια, τοσα ονειρα,τοση ορεξη, τοσο χαμογελο... και ξαφνικά τελος ολα.  :: 

Δεν θα ξεχασω τον ενθουσιασμό σου με το ΧτΠ, την χαρα σου στην πρωτη σου αιμοδοσια, τα οσα συζητηγαμε.

Μας ειχες πει οτι σκεφτοσουν σε καποια στιγμη να την κανεις για πατριδες ξενες, εμελε ομως να πας στην τελευταια και παντοτινη...


Καλο ταξιδι Στελιο, σε περιμένουν εκεί επάνω, ειμαι σίγουρος ότι Εκεινος έχει σχέδια για σένα ακόμα και μετά από εδώ....

----------


## kdim

καλο ταξιδι Στελιο 

θα εισαι παντα στην μνημη μας.

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογενια του.

----------


## m0bius

Τι να πείς...Είναι κρίμα...Πολλά συλλυπητήρια... ::

----------


## ncksm

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του....  ::   ::   ::  

Θα σύμφωνήσω και θα βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ να ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση στα σπίτια ΧτΠ και προτείνω να αναρτηθεί πλακέτα σε κάθε κόμβο του ΧτΠ τιμής ένεκεν για τον W.S.

Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι η τελευταία απώλεια....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πωπω ρε γαμώτο...κρίμα!!!!  ::   ::  

Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όπως όλο το AWMN συγκλονισμένο και λυπημένο έτσι είμαι και εγώ.  ::  
Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του Στέλιου και στους φίλους του.
Καλό ταξίδι wireless surfer.  ::

----------


## alex-23

Ησουν απο τα πιο δραστηρια ατομα στο awmn. 
Λυπαμαι που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα.
Ευχαριστουμε για ολα οσα προσφερες για το awmn, γιατι πραγματικα το αγαπουσες.
Θα σε θυμομαμαι για παντα φιλε.
Ισως τα ξανα πουμε καποτε...

Συλλυπητήρια απο τα βαθη της καρδιας μου!  ::

----------


## ice

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του....

Ημαρτον με τους οδηγους επιτελους.

----------


## m0rales

τα Συλλυπητήρια μου ότι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο...

να τον θυμόμαστε όλοι γερό και δυνατό και όσοι οδηγάμε αυτοκίνητα να σεβόμαστε τα δίκλυκλα στο δρόμο... κάθε μέρα το λέμε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

::  
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια

----------


## donalt

Αντίο φίλε…….


Υ.Γ. Η κηδεία στην Αγία Μαρίνα Λούτσας Τριτη στις 15:30

----------


## B52

Μπορει καποιος να δωσει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τη κηδεια ?
Πως θα παμε που ακριβως θα γινει ?

----------


## Ernest0x

Κρίμα... :(

----------


## jpeppas

συλλυπητήρια....  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αν και δεν τον ηξερα ...λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια του προς τις 2 οικογενειες του.. εμας και τους δικου του! Καλο Ταξίδι  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Στέλιο καλό ταξίδι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Δύο ανταλλαγές pm προλάβαμε ... Από τα παιδιά που θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω καλύτερα  ::  
Καλό σου ταξίδι φίλε ...
Ο ρούτερ σε ένα λεπτό σιγής σήμερα το απόγευμα ...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μακάρι να είχα την δύναμη να συγχωρώ όπως εσύ, την δύναμη να χαμογελάω και να εμπνέω κόσμο όπως εσύ, την ίδια θετική ενέργεια. Είναι σαν χθες να πίναμε καφέ στο Χαλάνδρι και να τα λέμε φίλε, δεν σε γνώρισα πολύ αλλά ήταν αρκετό για να γίνω λίγο καλύτερος άνθρωπος και σε ευχαριστώ απ' τη καρδιά μου. Να περνάς καλά εκεί πάνω και όπως πάντα να χαμογελάς...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Τι να πω έχω μείνει άφωνος κρίμα το παλικάρι!!!!!  ::

----------


## pikos

::

----------


## davidcas

Κρίμα τόσο νέο παιδί... Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## ianeira

Συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## Deepshadow

Tα Συλλυπητήρια μου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Στέλιο ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο.
Λυπάμαι πολύ που είχαμε αφήσει μία τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση μισή...

Ελπίζω κάποτε να τη συνεχίσουμε.. 
Είναι μερικές φορές που θα ήθελες να μπορούσες να πιστέψεις και την πιο ανόητη θεωρία περί μεταθανάτιας ζωής.

Είμαι άφωνη. Από τα καλύτερα παιδιά από κάθε άποψη...

----------


## ngia

Καλό ταξίδι Στελιο ..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Οτι και να πούμε είναι λίγο. Θερμά συλλυπητήρια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## insane

τα συλλυπητηρια μου στην οικογενεια του...

----------


## STEL10S

Στέλιο καλό ταξίδι.

Αν και δεν γνωριζω τι εγινε στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση,
παιδια ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ.
Μπορει να ακουγεται ντεμοντε, αλλα σκεφτειτε ποσοι φιλοι μας θα ζουσαν ακομα, απο μια απλη κινηση.

Καλο ταξιδι.

----------


## mapas

Βαθύτατα συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του...

Ανατρίχιασα όταν διάβασα το τελευταίο μήνυμά του....
«μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως» λοιπόν..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## EOS

::  

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του ...

----------


## dimi

καλο του ταξιδι...
τα συλλυπητηρια μου στους δικους του...

----------


## kontak

Συλλυπητήρια  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

όχι ρε γαμώτο...,θλίψη οργη..τι να πρωτονοιωσει κανεις..  ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Πραγματικά κρίμα. Είχαμε μιλήσει 2-3 φορές, μου είχε κάνει την καλύτερη εντύπωση. Κρίμα για τον άδικο χαμό του  ::  




> [...]
> Απ' τους φίλους που παίζαμε πότε πότε χαρτιά
> θα ρωτήσει κανένας τους έτσι απλά: "Τον Ουράνη
> μην τον είδε κανείς; Έχει μέρες που χάθηκε...".
> Θ' απαντήσει άλλος παίζοντας: "Μ' αυτός έχει πεθάνει!".
> 
> Μια στιγμή θ' απομείνουνε τα χαρτιά τους κρατώντας,
> θα κουνίσουν περίλυπα και σιγά το κεφάλι·
> θε να πουν: "Τι 'ναι ο άνθρωπος! Χθες ακόμα εζούσε...".
> ...

----------


## freenet

συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του παιδιού...
Κρίμα να φεύγουν νέα παιδιά και ειδικά τόσο γεμάτα ζωή όπως περιγράφουνε τον Στέλιο.
Κρίμα.
 ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Λόγω μιας επέμβασης που έκανα στα μάτια μου, είχα μείνει μερικές μέρες μακρυά από υπολογιστή, και σήμερα μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό.....έχω ανατριχιάσει τώρα...ειλικρινά έφυγε ένα από τα καλύτερα παιδιά που έχω γνωρίσει, ένα παιδί της προσφοράς, ένα παιδί διαμάντι...πραγματικά νιώθω τιμή να τον λέω φίλο μου....καλό ταξίδι φίλε...σίγουρα πας κάπου καλύτερα....τα θερμά μου συλλυπητηρια στην οικογένειά του...  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.

----------


## [email protected]

Μπορεί κάποιος αν ξέρει να δώσει οδηγίες / χάρτη για το πως θα πάμε στην εκκλησία / νεκροταφείο όπου θα γίνει η κηδεία;

----------


## Dreamweaver

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του....

----------


## ririco

Καλο ταξιδι  ::   ::   ::  

Only the good die young!

----------


## polinux

Τοση ενεργεια τοση ζωντανια να τρεξει απο εδω απο εκει..να οργανωσει να βοηθησει να συνησφερει...
Τα βαθυτατα συλλυπητηρια μου στην οικογενεια του και στην Δεσποινα.
Κουραγιο!!
Τι να πω....Λυπαμαι...πραγματικα!

----------


## dazyraby

Ίσως το πιο καλό παιδί που γνώρισα στο ΑΜΔΑ .............

Θα μας λείψεις ............ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Magnum

Καλο ταξιδι  ::   ::   ::  

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του ...

----------


## eufonia

Τα βαθύτερα μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια και στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους...
Να σαι πάντα καλά, εκεί ψηλά που βρίσκεσαι...  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Κρίμα να φεύγουν τόσο νέα παιδιά...  ::  
Προσοχή στους δρόμους  ::

----------


## SpIdr

::  γιατι να γινεται αυτο το πραγμα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## korkakak

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στο παιδί και στην οικογένειά του. Διάβασα προσεκτικά όλες τις αναφορές και πιστεύω οτι θα χαίρεται απο εκεί πανω που έχει τόσους φίλους. 

Farewell

----------


## sv1bjr

Είναι συγκλονιστικό.

Τόσο νέος, τόσο ενεργητικός, η ψυχή της ΝΑ Αττικής, είναι κρίμα...

Ελαφρύ το χώμα που θα σε σκεπάσει Στέλιο.

----------


## kakis

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια και τους φίλους του...
Ότι και να πω είναι λίγο
Τον είχα γνωρίσει σε μια συνάντηση στο Χαλάνδρι τον είδα πρώτη και τελευταία φορά. Χαρηκα που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία τουλάχιστον να τον γνωρίσω...
Δεν περίμενα να φύγει έτσι...
Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

Ας μπεί και στην πρώτη σελίδα το θέμα για να τον τιμήσουμε...

----------


## spirosco

Δεν ξερω ποσο νοημα εχουν τετοιες στιγμες, λεξεις οπως αδικια, κριμα...

Τα συλλυπητηρια μου στην οικογενεια του.

Καλο ταξιδι Στελιο.

----------


## mixio

Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## katsaros_m

Τα συλλυπητηρια μου στην οικογενεια του. 
Καλο ταξιδι Στελιο.

----------


## Top_Gun

Στέλιο θα σε θυμώμαστε πάντα!
Καλό ταξίδι φίλε μου  ::  

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια

----------


## aprin

::   ::   ::

----------


## haris

Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## donalt

> Μπορεί κάποιος αν ξέρει να δώσει οδηγίες / χάρτη για το πως θα πάμε στην εκκλησία / νεκροταφείο όπου θα γίνει η κηδεία;



H κηδεία είναι αύριο στις 15:30 στην Αγία Μαρίνα Λούτσας 

Φτάνοντας στη Λούτσα στην παραλία, πάμε αριστερά αφού έχουμε μπει στο δρόμο με τα μαγαζιά, το δεύτερο στενό είναι η Aύρας μπαίνουμε δεξιά και στα 100μ είναι η εκκλησία.

----------


## pandem1

Κατεβαινωντας την Λ.Σπατων,φτανετε στα φαναρια της Λουτσας και κανετε αριστερα,μπαινετε στο κεντρο με τα μαγαζια κανετε δεξια στο δευτερο στενο,στο αριστερο σας χερι ειναι μια πλατεια με την εκκλησια.
Οσοι ερθουν απο Λ.μαραθωνος που ειναι και προτιμοτερο λογω δρομου,πριν την Ραφηνα εχει ταμπελα Αγια Κυριακη,Αρτεμιδα ,στριψτε δεξια και κατεβειται στην παραλια,καντε δεξια μεχρι να βρειτε το κεντρο της λουτσας.

----------


## Telis

Αχχχχχ.... Θερμα συλλυπητήρια.  ::

----------


## liousis

Γιατί γιατί...  ::   ::  
Σε γνώρισα και εγώ στην ουζοσυνάντηση στην Αυλίδα..Εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος..Συλλυπητήρια στην αρραβωνιαστικιά σου,την οικογένειά σου και σε όλους εμάς που μας έκανες να νιώθουμε δικοί σου..Το άστρο σου θα λάμπει φίλε μου...  ::   ::

----------


## quam

Κρίμα ....  ::

----------


## igna

Καλό Ταξίδι  ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Αν και δέν τον ήξερα από κοντά τον Στέλιο, τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στα οικεία του πρόσωπα! 

Να είναι δυνατοί εν τη απουσία του!

----------


## Torque

Μόνο 2 φορές τον είχα δει σε κάποιες από τις πρώτες συναντήσεις της Ανατολικής Αττικής και θυμάμαι το χαμόγελο και την όρεξή του να προσφέρει όσο περισσότερο μπορεί για να μπορούνε ακόμη περισσότερα άτομα να μάθουνε για το ασύρματο δίκτυο και να συνδεθούνε μεταξύ τους.

Λυπάμαι που ήθελα και δεν κατάφερα να σε γνωρίσω καλύτερα φίλε Στέλιο.Καλό ταξίδι να έχεις!

Συλλυπητήρια και κουράγιο στην οικογένεια και την Δέσποινα του!
Θα είσαι πάντα κοντά μας φίλε!

----------


## jkar

Υπάρχουν στιγμές που τα λόγια δεν είναι ικανά να περιγράψουν μια κατάσταση ή ένα συναίσθημα. Να πεις τι; να γράψεις τι;
Η καρδιά μας έχει μείνει η μισή. Ο Στέλιος ήταν η ψυχή και δύναμη της Ανατολικής Αττικής -και όχι μόνο. Συναντήσεις εκπαιδεύσεις διοργανώσεις φιλανθρωπίες ο Στέλιος πάντα πίσω από όλα αυτά.
Οταν τον πρωτογνώρισα μου είπε επι λέξη "είμαστε πανω από όλα δίκτυο ανθρώπων και κατ' επέκταση δίκτυο υπολογιστών" Για όσους είχαν την τύχη να τον γνωρίσουν απο κοντά, καταλαβαίνουν ότι τα παραπάνω λόγια ο Στέλιος με την ενεργητικότητα και το φιλότιμό του τα είχε κάνει τρόπο ζωής.
Εφυγε άδικα από τη ζωή αφήνωντάς μας ένα δυσαναπλήρωτο κενό. Χασαμε ένα πολύ καλό παιδί, ένα πολύ καλό φίλο και την ψυχή του "ανθρώπινου δικτύου" της περιοχής μας.
Τα συλλυπητήριά μου στην οικογενειά του, στους στενούς του συγγενείς που περνάνε δύσκολες ώρες, γιατί εκτός από φίλο γιό και αδελφό χάσανε ένα χρυσό παιδί.
wireless.surfer Στέλιο καλό σου ταξίδι.

----------


## yorgos

Να 'χα τ' αθάνατο νερό
ψυχή καινούργια να 'χα
να σου 'δινα να ξύπναγες
για μια στιγμή μονάχα

Να δεις να πεις να το χαρείς
ακέριο τ' όνειρο σου
να στέκεται ολοζώντανο
κοντά σου στο πλευρό σου…

Μουσική/Στίχοι: Θεοδωράκης Μίκης/Ρίτσος Γιάννης

----------


## akops76

Αν και δεν το ήξερα προσωπικά το παλικάρι, τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Τον Στέλιο δεν τον ήξερα, αλλά απ'ότι διαβάζω, ήταν πολύ καλός άνθρωπος. Και δεν ξέρω, έχω παρατηρήσει, όλοι οι καλοί άνθρωποι φεύγουν γρήγορα...
Καλό ταξίδι κ από μένα  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Ήταν παιδί από τα λίγα, όχι απλά καλός άνθρωπος. Δεν χάνει μόνο η οικογένειά του, οι φίλοι του.. το AWMN κλπ.. χάνει η κοινωνία, ένα από τα άτομα που την κάνουν να ελπίζει.

----------


## spirbel

Θα ήθελα το πρώτο μου post στο forum του AWMN να ήταν για τελείως διαφορετικό και για πιο ευχάριστο λόγο. Τελικά όμως έρχομαι για να σας γράψω και εγώ δυο λόγια για τον νέο φίλο και συνεργάτη, που πριν προλάβω να τον γνωρίσω καλά καλά, χάθηκε από τη συντροφιά μας. 

Ο Στέλιος λοιπόν που γνώρισα μέσα στο σύλλογό μας ‘Το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού’ ήταν ένα άτομο με μεγάλη αγάπη για τα παιδιά και τον συνάνθρωπό του, και με υψηλό το αίσθημα του εθελοντισμού.

Πάντα ήταν πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει όπου και όπως μπορούσε σε ότι ανάγκη είχαμε στα σπίτια και τους χώρους μας. Μας πλησίασε και μας μετέφερε την επιθυμία του για την δημιουργία ασύρματου δικτύου για την εξυπηρέτηση των σκοπών του συλλόγου μας και ήταν γεμάτος θέρμη και πάθος για την ολοκλήρωσή του.

Θλίβομαι για αυτό που έμαθα σήμερα, και ακόμη δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω, και θέλω να εκφράσω στην οικογένεια του αλλά και σε όλους εσάς, την δεύτερή του οικογένεια τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια όπως και όλων όσων είχαν την τύχη να τον γνωρίσουν.

Ξέρω όμως ότι από εκεί που είναι, κοντά στον δικό μας άγγελο, τον μικρό Ανδρέα, μας βλέπει και μας αγκαλιάζει γλυκά και προστατευτικά.

Θα συνεχίσουμε και θα τιμήσουμε το έργο που άρχισες για μας και τόσο πολύ λαχταρούσες να ολοκληρώσεις. Σε ευχαριστούμε για την αγάπη που χάρισες σε μας και τα παιδιά μας.

Καλό ταξίδι φίλε.

Σπύρος

----------


## LimaH

::  Κρίμα, συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.

koki ++

----------


## lambrosk

> Τραγικό....από τα καλύτερα άτομα που έχω γνωρίσει εδω μέσα και με άπειρη όρεξη για προσφορά.
> Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του....





> Ήταν παιδί από τα λίγα, όχι απλά καλός άνθρωπος. Δεν χάνει μόνο η οικογένειά του, οι φίλοι του.. το AWMN κλπ.. χάνει η κοινωνία, ένα από τα άτομα που την κάνουν να ελπίζει.


Στέλιο είχες τον δυναμισμό, το κουράγιο , την υπομονή.... 
ήσουν ο συντονιστής των ΒΑ προαστείων...
Ατομο με μια λάμψη ενέργειας στα μάτια ...

 ::  κρίμα ...
να περνάτε καλά εκεί πάνω με τον Απόστολο...
εμείς κοιτάμε ψηλά και σας θυμόμαστε κάθε στιγμή!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Είναι ώρες που τα λόγια είναι λίγα να περιγράψουν τη θλίψη....  ::   ::   :: 
Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο....

----------


## jopa

Καλό ταξίδι ....  ::

----------


## Silencer

Κοίταζω στο DC και το nickname σου υπάρχει ακόμα μέσα .... Θα μας λείψεις .... Να σαι καλα εκεί που θα πας και καλο σου ταξίδι Στέλιο ....

----------


## pajoee

Καλό ταξίδι ....
Κρίμα... συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.

----------


## jeanthira7

Τα λόγια είναι πολύ λίγα για να περιγράψεις τα συναισθήματα των ατομών του δικτύου που γνώρισαν το Στέλιο είτε προσωπικά είτε απλά με μία απλή φιλική κουβέντα στις μηνιαίες συναντήσεις της Ανατολικής Αττικής. Ο Στέλιος δεν θα φύγει πότε από το μυαλό και τη σκέψη όλων μας...

----------


## kwn_nos

Το awmn είναι ακόμα πιο άδειο, έχασε έναν Σπουδαίο άνθρωπο, αλλά και η κοινωνία........
Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο  ::   ::

----------


## marius

ΚΡΙΜΑ......  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μετα απο τον TCHP μια ακομη τραγικη κατασταση...
Συλλυπητηρια... στους δικους του  ::

----------


## pandem1

Το μεσημερι που τελειωσα την δουλεια μου,πηγα να δω το σημειο που εγινε το ατυχημα.Καταλαβα ποιο ειναι το σημειο απο τα κομματια της μοτοσυκλετας.Υπηρχε και ενα αμαξι εκει χτυπημενο(φανταστηκα οτι θα ηταν το αμαξι που εγινε το συμβαν.

Απεναντι ηταν ενα μαγαζι που πουλαει διαφορα κεραμικα.Ηταν 2 ατομα(1 αγορι και 1 κοριτσι)και ενας γερος.Πηγα κοντα τους να μαθω τι ειχε γινει,και αν ηταν εκει.

Ακουω να λενε πως ειχε συμβει και ξαφνικα ο γερος αναφερει οτι ενω κατεβαινα εκανα.............εκεινη την στιγμη παγωσα,ηταν ο ανθρωπος μπροστα μου που ειχε σκοτωσει τον Στελιο.
Προσπαθησα να μεινω ηρεμος και να μαθω τι εγινε.Ο γερος εκανε αριστερα σε σημειο που δεν υπηρχε τιποτα και εκεινη την στιγμη ο Στελιος ηταν διπλα του η ακριβως πισω του.
Μου ανεβηκε το αιμα στο κεφαλι και τον ρωτησα αν καταλαβε τι ειχε κανει?

Η απαντηση του ηταν:μονο εγω και η συνειδηση μου ξερει τι περναω που σκοτωσα ενα νεο παιδι.

Και τοτε απλα σιωπησα και προσπαθησα να μαθω περισσοτερα.

Θα πω μονο οτι οι ανθρωποι του εκαβ προσπαθησαν να του βγαλουν το κρανος χωρις να τ'απασφαλισουν,αυτο απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου.
Και οταν καποιος τους ειπε οτι ειναι ασφαλισμενο ,ανοιξαν την ασφαλεια και το βγαλαν.
Ο Στελιος εφυγε μ' τα ασθενοφορο ζωντανος.
Πηρα σημερα των Αντωνη τον αδερφο του και καταλαβα οτι πλεον δεν τον ενδιεφερε τιποτα για το ποιος φταιει και ποιος δεν φταει.

Δεν ξερω γιατι τα γραφω αυτα,αλλα ο χαμος του Στελιου μου εχει στοιχισει πολυ.

Ησουν,εισαι και θα εισαι για οσο μπορω να εκτιμω τον εαυτο μου, μες το μυαλο μου.

Αντιο Στελιο και μεινε στης μνημες μας οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις.

Αντιο.Θα τα πουμε.

Να συμπληρωσω ο Στελιος οδηγουσε απο πολυ μικρος,φοραγε παντα κρανος και σεβοταν τα παντα.Ηταν πολυ συνετος οδηγος.

Μαλλον δεν φτανουν αυτα σημερα για να επιβιωσεις με μηχανη.

Μ'εμαθες και σ'εμαθα,ηθελα παντα της συμβουλεσ σου σαν βοηθημα,γιατι ηξερα τι ανθρωπος ησουνα.

Καναμε μαζι surf,δουλεψαμε μαζι και επαγγελματικα και φιλικα,προσπαθησες να με μαθεις badminton,με εβαλες στο δυκτιο και τωρα.......................

Θα τα πουμε Στελιο.

----------


## apollonas

Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο. 
Σ'ευχαριστούμε για όλα. 
Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του και στην αρραβωνιαστικιά του.  ::

----------


## Deal

ti na po re gmt.....
Oli i atixia pano stin koinotita...
Kouragio....Ta vathia mou sillipitiria  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Diasnet

Ότι και να πω για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο θα είναι λίγο.....κρίμα που χάθηκες
τόσο γρήγορα......ήσουν άνθρωπος με σθένος και υπευθυνότητα στο καλό
καλό ταξίδι Στελακο θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα και σένα και τον Thcp.
Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.......

----------


## ashi

Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του ανθρώπους. Είναι κρίμα να φεύγουν τέτοια παιδιά έτσι άδικα. Δεν τον ήξερα αλλά βλέπω πόσο τυχεροί ήταν αυτοί που τον γνώρισαν. Καλο ταξίδι...  ::

----------


## acoul

οι άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν στα ΕΚΑΒ επί το πλείστο δεν ξέρουν τίποτε από βασική ιατρική βοήθεια. Είναι πιθανό ο Στέλιος να ζούσε αν κάποιος του είχε δώσει σωστά τις πρώτες βοήθειες. Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει γίνει καμία έρευνα πόσοι άνθρωποι από τροχαία ξεψυχούν κατά την μεταφορά τους στα νοσοκομεία. Τα λέω από πείρα από δικό μου πέσιμο με μηχανή, όταν ένα σπασμένο πλευρό είχε μπει μέσα στον πνεύμονά μου και ένα άλλο πίεζε την σπλήνα, και οι άνθρωποι δεν ήξεραν πως να με μεταφέρουν ... δεν συζητάμε για οξυγόνο ή κάτι άλλο ... o RF ίσως να μπορούσε να μας πει περισσότερα ...

----------


## SPIROS

Μια φορα τον ειχα συναντησει και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση η διαθεση και η πιστη στα λογια του. Κριμα να χανονται παιδια με στοχους και οραματα.
Καλο ταξιδι...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΠΟΥΣΤΗ ΜΟΥ! Ειλικρινά κρίμα! ::   ::   ::   :: 

Τον είχα γνωρίσει ελάχιστα αλλά μου είχε κάνει την καλύτερη εντύπωση, και στον γραπτό και στον προφορικό λόγο. Τι να πω ρε γαμώτο! Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του και στην οικογένειά του. 

Και πάλι κρίμα....

----------


## Nos-X

Ti na po paidia....
Ta sillipitiria mou stin oikogeneia....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

Καλο ταξιδι....

----------


## nicolouris

Κρίμα κρίμα κρίμα...ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα παιδιά ρε γαμώτο, τον είχα γνωρίσει και εγώ...Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.  ::   ::  Αυριο θα πάω στην κηδεία, οποιος θέλει από Χαλάνδρι ας μου στείλει να πάμε μαζί.  ::

----------


## nikpet

Καλό ταξίδι...

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Καλό του ταξίδι...

----------


## Bark

Είναι κρίμα κι άδικο.
Να΄σαι καλά εκεί που είσαι Στέλιο.
Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## SV1EOD

Δεν ήθελα να μπω και να γράψω ή να διαβάσω. Πίστευα ότι δεν θα άντεχα ή ήλπιζα ότι αργότερα θα ξύπναγα από έναν άσχημο εφιάλτη. Δυστυχώς αυτά που μου είπε όταν με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Βασίλης(dnt) σήμερα το πρωί ήταν όλα αληθινά . Προσπάθησα ακόμα και να προσποιηθώ ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Δυστυχώς όλα μάταια. Ούτε η αγκαλιά της κόρης μου δεν μπορεσε να με ηρεμήσει.

Για όλους όσους τον γνώριζαν και είχαν εκτιμήσει το ήθος του και την έμπρακτη προσφορά του ότι και να πει κάποιος είναι λίγο. Για εμάς που τον γνωρίζαμε αρκετό καιρό(από την εποχή της περίφημης σκουληκαντέρας όταν και πρωτομπήκε ή καλύτερα πρωτομπήκαμε όλοι μαζί στο δίκτυο) τα συναισθήματα ακόμα πιο δύσκολα. Για την οικογένεια του και την αρραβωνιαστικιά του δυσβάσταχτα.

Το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να συνεχίσουμε τα έργα που θα ήθελε να δει να προχωράνε και να ολοκληρώνονται. Το ίδιο το ασύρματο δίκτυο που ήταν το πάθος του και την προσφορά προς το ΧτΠ.

Δεν έπρεπε να μας αφήσεις ρε Στέλιο. Να ξέρεις ότι θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα. ΑΝΤΙΟ.

----------


## socrates

Από τον Στέλιο πρέπει να διδαχτούμε αρκετά πράγματα σε προσωπικό αλλά και σε κοινωτικό επίπεδο. Όλοι ξέρουμε την επιμονή που έδειξε για να βγουν τα υπερπελάγια links, καθώς επίσης το προσωπικό στοίχημα που είχε βάλει για το ΧτΠ. Οσοι είναι στην ΑΑ ξέρουν επίσης τον οργανωτικό ρόλο που έπαιξε και την καθιέρωση των μηνιαίων συναντήσεων. Πολλά από αυτά δεν θα είχαν γίνει καν αν ο ίδιος με την επιμονή του και το πάθος του δεν θα έδινε το καλό παράδειγμα στους άλλους.

Στην συνάντηση που είχαμε σπίτι μου μια μέρα πριν το μοιραίο, μου είπε ότι είχε έρθει σε επαφή με κάποια σχολεία για να παρέχουν αίθουσες για workshops σχετικά με το awmn στην Ανατολική Αττική. Άλλη μια ανεκπλήρωτη επιθυμία που μακάρι να βρει συνεχιστή.

----------


## [email protected]

Στα εξερχόμενα έχω ακόμα το PM που του έστειλα χτες το απόγευμα μόλις γύρισα απο το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού.
Στο μυαλό μου έχω ακόμα την εικόνα του Στέλιου να τρέχει πρόθυμος να φέρει υλικά, να φτιάξει τα καλώδια και όλα με όρεξη και χαρά. Κι όταν μπηκαμε μεσα στο σπίτι του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού μίλαγε με τα παιδιά και έλαμπε το πρόσωπο του!
Στην καρδιά μου θα έχω το παράπονο που δεν είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσω καλύτερα, και την πίκρα για τον άδικο χαμό του.

Θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω την πρόταση που έχει γίνει, να κάνουμε μια δωρεά στο Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού εις μνήμη του, ξέρω οτι αυτό θα ήθελε περισσότερο απο κάθε άλλο (στεφάνια κλπ)

----------


## ALTAiR

Μόλις βγήκαμε με το γιό μου από το νοσοκομείο που νοσηλευότανε και είπα να δω μόνο για το ΧτΠ στα μελίσσια τι φτιάξανε τα παιδιά τελικώς.
Βλέπω μια φωτό του και τον Acoul να λέει για αγγέλους, μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω τι γράφει πέρασε ώρα. Έχω σοκαριστεί...
Τον ρώτησα στην ταράτσα του χαμόγελου του παιδιού,(είχε φέρει μια καφετιέρα, ζαχαρίτσες και όλα τα κόλπα) αυτός είναι ο εξοπλισμός που θα έφερνες? Γέλασε και μου είπε: Φίλε πρέπει να περνάς πάντα καλά ...

Το ίδιο σου εύχομαι και εγώ.


 ::

----------


## MerNion

Συλλυπητήρια και από μένα.. Τι να πω.. το δεύτερο παιδί του awmn που δυστυχώς μας αφήνει έτσι άδικα...
Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο!
Μακάρι να ήμουνα Ελλάδα να μπορούσα να πάω και στην κηδεία αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι εξωτερικό  ::   ::  Η σκέψη μου θα είναι εκεί πάντως!

----------


## Papatrexas

Η απουσία του θα είναι αναντικατάστατη.

Ένα παληκάρι με Όραμα, Αισιοδοξία και Ενέργεια. Ο πρωτεργάτης του eastattica, οργανωτικός και πάντα χαμογελαστός. Η καρδιά της παρέας της Ανατολικής Αττικής, αυτός που θα μας μάζευε όλους.

Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Τελευταία φορά τον είδα στο μηνιαίο meeting του eastattica στο σχολείο Σπάτων την ημέρα της γιορτής του! Με το χαμόγελο, φιλόξενος μας κάλεσε όλους στο σπίτι του.

Στέλιο θα μας λείψεις.

----------


## sotirisk

Συλλυπητήρια  ::

----------


## CONAN_

Εγώ δεν είχα την τύχη να τον συναντήσω απο κοντά. Κι όμως μέσα απο τόσα posts και συζητήσεις ένιωθα οτι τον ήξερα...

Πολυ στεναχωρήθηκα οταν έμαθα το γεγονός. Δεν το πίστευα. 'Ονειρό του ήταν να ενώσει όλη την Ελλάδα! 

Αυτός ο δρόμος που κατεβαίνει απο τα Σπάτα για την Λούτσα, είναι απο τους πιο επικίνδυνους της Αττικής...Κυριολεκτικά φοβάμαι όταν πηγαίνω σε αυτόν. 

Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο, ΟΛΟ το awmn, δεν θα σε ξεχάσει ποτέ !!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jonromero

Συλλυπητήρια και καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## jstiva

Αν και πλεον η επαφή μου με το φόρουμ είναι ελάχιστη, τα κακά νέα έφτασαν και σε μένα χτες το απόγευμα με ένα τηλεφώνημα...

Ενα τηλεφώνημα που δεν ήθελα να πιστέψω...ότι ο Στέλιος έχασε το πιο σημαντικό link... αυτό της ΖΩΗΣ....

Τί να πω.. η θλίψη όλων μας είναι πολύ μεγάλη....Θα τον θυμόμαστε όλοι...

----------


## Mixos

Παρόλο που δεν τον είχα γνωρίσει προσωπικά το Στέλιο, μέσα από το forum είχα δει τη ζωντάνια και την όρεξη που είχε αυτό το παιδί. Είναι κρίμα για όλους μας που χάθηκε....

Συλλυπητήρια και καλό κουράγιο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Καλο ταξίδι Στέλιο...... καλο κουραγιο σε αυτους που μένουν, να συνεχίσουν 
να τον θυμουνται, αλλα και να τον μιμούνται με πράξεις όπως έκανε και ο ιδιος για ενα καλύτερο δίκτυο
 ::

----------


## babisbabis

Συλλυπητηρια....

----------


## python

το έμαθα και εγώ σήμερα από τηλεφώνημα.

θερμά συλλυπητήρια, άλλος ένας άγγελος φεύγει...

κρίμα.

----------


## CyberFreak

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια και καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο..
Καλό κουράγιο στην οικογένεια.

----------


## andreas

τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια 
καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο
κριμα, πολυ κριμα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petrosb

.......συλλυπητηρια.......

----------


## smyrosnik

Tα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικεγένεια του..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους συγγενείς και φίλους του Στέλιου.

Τι να πεί κανείς... Κρίμα.

Καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

::  R.I.P
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους συγγενείς του και καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Όχι ρε γμτ... Είχαμε μιλήσει με το παιδί και μάλιστα είχε προσφερθεί να μου δώσει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο...  ::  

Συλλυπητήρια...

----------


## nikolo

αν και η δική μου επαφή με το forum ειναι ελαχιστη καθε φορα διαβάζω και ενα ασχημο γεγονος...τι να πω τα συλλυπητήρια μου!

----------


## tyfeonas

το δευτερο παληκαρι , αν δεν κανω λαθος , απο την κοινοτητα μας που χανεται ετσι αδικα μεσα σε ενα χρονο περιπου.

κριμα .....  ::

----------


## fotis

::  κρίμα... σοκαρίστικα.. μεγάλη αδικία..

----------


## jz

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του ανθρώπους. Αν και δεν τον ήξερα είναι κρίμας να χάνονται τέτοια άτομα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Προτείνω όλα τα router του δικτύου να "σιγάσουν" για 1 ώρα προς τιμή του Στέλιου..

----------


## jungle traveller

Σε ειχα γνωρισει σε ενα meeting στο χαλανδρι και μου εκανε εντυπωση που ειχες ερθει για το meeting απο την Λουτσα...Και στο ειπα και ειπες:Ε ενταξει διπλα ειμαστε και χαμογελασες.

Καλο σου ταξιδι.  ::   ::  

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του ανθρώπους  ::

----------


## DrLO

> Παιδία προσοχή με τις μηχανές plsssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!
> Τελευταία όλο άκουω τέτοια συμβάντα..


Από το δίκτυο έχω γνωρίσει πολύ λίγους και δε μπορώ να πω ότι έχω κάνει ήδη φίλους μέσα από αυτό.

Παρόλα αυτά τώρα τελευταία διαβάζω αρκετά posts για κάποιους από εμάς που είχαν ατύχημα με μηχανάκι και, ενώ ξέρω ότι καθημερινά την πατάνε πολλά παιδιά, εξίσου καλά, με μηχανάκια, νιώθω ότι το έπαθε κάποιος γνωστός, ότι είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό που με σοκάρει λίγο περισσότερο.

Πριν από μερικούς μήνες αποφάσισα να μη πάρω μηχανή όταν έπεσε αδελφός φίλου μου. Διαβάζω κι αυτά και το σκέφτομαι όλο και περισσότερο.

Τι να πω δε ξέρω ... δεν αισθάνομαι και πολύ άνετα.


ΥΓ : Πρέπει να φτιάξω τα φρένα στο Astrea.

----------


## Devilcried

Οχι ρε γα...το. Έναν χρόνο μετά τον χαμό του THCP αυτό. Πάλι από τροχαίο. Θλίβομαι απίστευτα. Πάντα τα καλύτερα παιδιά την παθαίνουν. 
Οτι και να πεις σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις είναι λίγο. 

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογενειά του και να περνάει καλά εκεί που είναι.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να πραγματοποιήσουμε τα σχεδιά του για ΑΜΔΑ.

R.I.P my friend.

----------


## gadgetakias

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του και τους δικούς του ανθρώπους.

Χίλιες φορές αυτοκίνητο και ας αργούμε. Τα πιο άδικα τροχαία είναι αυτά με μηχανή..

----------


## baskin

Δεν κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλες τις απαντήσεις.

Με τον Στέλιο δεν είχα μιλήσει ποτέ στο τηλέφωνο, ούτε τον είχα γνωρίσει προσωπικά. Αντάλλασαμε email και έγγραφε και στο forum των Κυκλάδων.
Είναι ο άνθρωπος που ακόμη έχω στο μυαλό να ειδοποιήσω όταν θα κάνουμε δοκιμές προς την Αττική.

Πρίν από 15 μέρες έχασα έναν πραγματικό φίλο και αδελφό μου στη ζωή (http://cywn.dyndns.org/wind/?page=nodes&node=24). 

Μπορώ να καταλάβω τους κοντινούς ανθρώπους του Στέλιου και αισθάνομαι ότι απέτυχα να προλάβω να τον γνωρίσω γιατί έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει πιο γρήγορα.

Μοτοσυκλετιστής και εγώ 20 χρόνια τώρα, νοιώθω ακόμη πιο κοντά αν και το ότι οδηγούσε μηχανή το έμαθα τώρα.

Θα τα πούμε Στέλιο, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

----------


## DotKom

Συλλυπητήρια

----------


## dti

Ράγισαν κι οι πέτρες στην κηδεία του Στέλιου...  ::  
Ντυμένος γαμπρός, άθικτος, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που δεν χαμογελούσε...
Τραγικές φιγούρες πάνω από το φέρετρο η αρραβωνιστικά του η Δέσποινα κι ο αδελφός του ο Αντώνης που δεν σταμάτησαν στιγμή να τον χαϊδεύουν στο κεφάλι κατά τη νεκρώσιμη ακολουθία στην εκκλησία...
Οι δεκάδες φίλοι του από το awmn και οι συγγενείς του τον αποχαιρέτησαν με δάκρυα κι ένα ζεστό χειροκρότημα...

----------


## vmanolis

> *Οι δεκάδες φίλοι του από το awmn* και οι συγγενείς του τον αποχαιρέτησαν με δάκρυα κι ένα ζεστό χειροκρότημα...


Μπράβο σε όσους μπόρεσαν να παρευρεθούν εκπροσωπώντας το ΑΜΔΑ *μας*.
Αυτά να τα σκεφτόμαστε είτε σηκώνουμε έναν κόμβο είτε "αρπαζόμαστε" για ψύλου πήδημα κάπου στο φόρουμ *μας*.
Όταν ακούμε μουσική μέσω shoutcast, είτε ανταλλάσουμε αρχεία από το DC++, είτε μιλάμε μέσω VoIP, όλα αυτά είναι αποτέλεσμα της δουλειάς του *καθένα από εμάς*.
Νιώστε το κάποια στιγμή: όλοι *είμαστε μια κοινότητα*. Χωνέψτε το.
Δυστυχώς τέτοιες στιγμές το κατανοούμε κάποιοι, αλλά είναι αργά.
Και πάλι αντίο στον Στέλιο ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου για το παιδί. Είναι κρίμα.  ::

----------


## dsfak

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να παρευρεθώ στον τελευταίο αποχαιρετισμό του Στέλιου...  ::   ::   ::  αλλά λόγω δουλειάς...ήταν αδύνατο...  ::   ::   ::  

Θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα Στέλιο και ελπίζω εκεί που είσαι τώρα να μας προσέχεις και να μας φυλάς από τις κακίες και τις αναποδιές του καθενός μας, μήπως και καταφέρουμε και γίνουμε λίγο καλύτεροι άνθρωποι, να *προσπαθήσουμε* να μοιάσουμε *λίγο* σε σένα....  ::   ::   :: 

Αιωνία η μνήμη σου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## treloskostas

Στέλιο, να είσαι καλά όπου και να βρίσκεσαι.... Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του. Σίγουρα είναι μια μεγάλη απώλεια για όσους τον είχαν γνωρίσει προσωπικά. Δύσκολα γνωρίζεις τέτοιους ανθρώπους με τόση θετική ενέργεια και καλοσύνη. Μόλις διάβασα για τον χαμό του και είμαι τρομερά συγκλονισμένος...  ::  Δεν ξέρω τί να πώ....  ::

----------


## argi

_- wireless.surfer ?
- ΠΑΡΩΝ !_

@rg!

----------


## papashark

http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=50&newid=144

----------


## anticlimatix

Δεν το ήξερα το παιδί, αλλά και πάλι μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάμματα... 
Είναι πολύ πολύ κρίμα κι άδικο, να χάνονται τέτοια άξια παιδιά, για έναν τόσο ηλίθιο λόγο...
Καλύτερα να μην υπήρχαν καθόλου μηχανάκια, μηχανές κτλ... Τουλάχιστον τώρα θα είχαμε πολλούς αγαπημένους μας, κοντά μας.
Συλλυπητήρια σε όλους τους δικούς του.
Καλό ταξίδι φίλε...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Afanas

Τον γνώρισα από σπόντα και ενω κανονικά η συνάντησή μας θα κρατούσε 2 λεπτά , μιλάγαμε στο πόδι κανένα 2 ωρο... Ενας ανθρωπος γεμάτος ζωή δυστυχώς έφυγε

Είσαι για λινκ Παράδεισος-Αθήνα? Γιατί σίγουρα εκεί βρίσκεσαι

Καλό σου ταξίδι φίλε Στέλιο

----------


## petrogazz

Δεν γνώριζα το Στέλιο αλλά από παιδιά που τον γνώριζαν και από ότι διαβάζω εδώ πραγματικά έχω συγκινηθεί. Είναι η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που σχεδόν κλαίω για κάποιον που δεν γνώριζα ή είχα μιλήσει πότε μαζί του. Όμως εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με έναν *Άνθρωπο* που τώρα είναι πια *Άγγελος*. Καλή αντάμωση...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> *Οι δεκάδες φίλοι του από το awmn* και οι συγγενείς του τον αποχαιρέτησαν με δάκρυα κι ένα ζεστό χειροκρότημα...
> 
> 
> Μπράβο σε όσους μπόρεσαν να παρευρεθούν εκπροσωπώντας το ΑΜΔΑ *μας*.
> Αυτά να τα σκεφτόμαστε είτε σηκώνουμε έναν κόμβο είτε "αρπαζόμαστε" για ψύλου πήδημα κάπου στο φόρουμ *μας*.
> Όταν ακούμε μουσική μέσω shoutcast, είτε ανταλλάσουμε αρχεία από το DC++, είτε μιλάμε μέσω VoIP, όλα αυτά είναι αποτέλεσμα της δουλειάς του *καθένα από εμάς*.
> Νιώστε το κάποια στιγμή: όλοι *είμαστε μια κοινότητα*. Χωνέψτε το.
> ...



YES YES YES ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ.........Μπράβο.....

----------


## pandem1

To σιτε του ειναι εδω,οπως ειναι και αυτος.

http://www.eastattica.dyndns.org/

----------


## Doom

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια  ::  
"...Για αυτούς που έχουν φύγει, σαν τυχοδιώκτες που στο άγνωστο την τύχη τους γυρεύουν,
Για αυτούς που έχουν φύγει, τα όνειρα μας τώρα πια μαζί τους ταξιδεύουν..."  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

με αυτο που ειχε ξεκινησει οσο αφορα το χαμογελο του παιδιου συνεχιζει καποιος?
χρειαζεται βοηθεια σε υλικο εργασια η οτιδηποτε αλλο?

ακομα κανω μια προταση να μαζευτει ενα ποσο οτι θελει ο καθενας και οποιος θελει και να το κανουμε καταθεση στο χαμογελο του παιδιου στην μνημη του στελιου.
πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι που θα το θελε.

----------


## papashark

> με αυτο που ειχε ξεκινησει οσο αφορα το χαμογελο του παιδιου συνεχιζει καποιος?
> χρειαζεται βοηθεια σε υλικο εργασια η οτιδηποτε αλλο?
> 
> ακομα κανω μια προταση να μαζευτει ενα ποσο οτι θελει ο καθενας και οποιος θελει και να το κανουμε καταθεση στο χαμογελο του παιδιου στην μνημη του στελιου.
> πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι που θα το θελε.


2 πράγματα για το θέμα

Πρώτον τα παιδιά από την Ανατολική Αττική, η παρέα του και συντοποίτες του, θα ετοιμάσουν έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ώστε όσοι θέλουμε να καταθέσουμε κάποιο ποσό στην μνήμη του, το οποίο θα πάει στο ΧτΠ (αντί στεφάνου κλπ).

Δεύτερον οι υπόλοιποι θα συνεχίσουμε το "project" που είχε στο μυαλό του για να βοηθήσουμε στο ΧτΠ, το οποίο όμως δεν σταμάταγε ούτε στην ασύρματη δικτύωση του ΧτΠ, αλλά ούτε και μόνο στο ίδιο το ΧτΠ.

Ο Στέλιος είχε όραμα για πολλές εθελοντικές δράσεις έξω από το δίκτυο μας, τις οποίες θα πρέπει να δούμε έστω και σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό πως θα μπορούσαμε να τις υλοποιήσουμε, και να μην αφήσουμε το όρομα του να σβήσει μαζί με το σώμα του...

----------


## lambrosk

Οπότε αναμένουμε λογαριασμό,
και ταυτόχρονα συνεχίζουμε την εθελοντική προσπάθεια για το ΧτΠ,
και στο εξής όποιοι θέλουν ακολουθούν στο ψάξιμο παροχής εθελοντικής βοήθειας με κάθε τρόπο δυνατό απο εμάς...

ΓιΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ!!!
ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## pan-pan

Συλλυπητηρια και απο μενα... Αμαν πια με αυτα τα μηχανακια!!!  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EOD

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> με αυτο που ειχε ξεκινησει οσο αφορα το χαμογελο του παιδιου συνεχιζει καποιος?
> χρειαζεται βοηθεια σε υλικο εργασια η οτιδηποτε αλλο?
> 
> ακομα κανω μια προταση να μαζευτει ενα ποσο οτι θελει ο καθενας και οποιος θελει και να το κανουμε καταθεση στο χαμογελο του παιδιου στην μνημη του στελιου.
> πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι που θα το θελε.
> 
> 
> ...


Σε οτι αφορα το πρωτο ο Λογαριασμος εχει ανοιξει και θα ανοιξω αργοτερα καινουργιο θεμα με τις λεπτομερειες.

Σε οτι αφορα το δευτερο εγκρινω και επαυξανω  την προταση του Πανου που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα την ειχαν στο μυαλο τους και πολλοι αλλοι.

Ας βαδισουμε τουλαχιστον στο δρομο που μας εδειξε και νομιζω οτι θα ειναι και ο ιδιος ευχαριστημενος και χαμογελαστος οπως τον θυμομαστε.

----------


## tse0123

Μόλις προ ολίγου το διάβασα..  ::   ::  

Δεν είχα την τύχη να τον συναντήσω, αλλά είχαμε ανταλλάξει κάποια μηνύματα στο παρελθόν για ένα link.

Δεν έχω λόγια... καλό ταξίδι Στέλιο.


ps Μπράβο για τον λογαριασμό

----------


## mikros budas

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


ΚΡΙΜΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ .

ΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΥΠΗΤΗΡΙΑ .


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dermanis

Δεν σε γνώρισα προσωπικά αλλά μόνο μέσα από αυτά που έγραφες στο forum.

Εσύ έχασες την ζωή έχοντας κερδίσει την εκτίμηση μας.

Εμείς έχουμε την ζωή έχοντας χάσει μια μονάδα που θα μας έκανε καλλίτερους.

Καλό σου ταξίδι.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> ...


Από τη σελίδα του Χαμόγελου: 

http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=44&la=1

*Πώς μπορείτε να ενισχύσετε το έργο του Συλλόγου μας*




> 1. Χρηματική δωρεά μέσω της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής 90 111 15 15 15, από σταθερό τηλέφωνο (με χρέωση 3,00€ + Φ.Π.Α. ανά κλήση)
> 
> 2. Χρηματική δωρεά με χρέωση πιστωτικής κάρτας
> (Visa και Mastercard της χρεωστικής σας VISA Electron οποιασδήποτε Τράπεζας ή του Τραπεζικού σας Λογαριασμού στην Τράπεζα Πειραιώς)
> (τώρα και μέσω internet για προσφορά πατήστε εδώ!!!)
> 
> 3. Χρηματική δωρεά μέσω διαδικτύου με τη μεταφορά ποσού από λογαριασμό του δωρητή σε λογαριασμό του Συλλόγου
> 
> 4. Χρηματική δωρεά με χρέωση πιστωτικής κάρτας (American Express, Diners) 
> ...


Προσωπικά, σε ανάλογη περίπτωση στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν, είχα κάνει μέσω internet banking τις καταθέσεις 14 δωρεών και την επόμενη ημέρα έστειλα ένα συγκεντρωτικό email με τα στοιχεία των δωρητών (ονοματεπώνυμο, διεύθυνση) στο [email protected] . 
Μου απάντησαν άμεσα και επιβεβαίωσαν την πίστωση των χρημάτων, ζητώντας μου τη διεύθυνση που θα αποστείλουν την ευχαριστήρια επιστολή στην οικογένεια του αποθανόντος.
Άμεσα ταχυδρόμησαν σε όλους τους δωρητές τις σχετικές αποδείξεις και ευχαριστήριες επιστολές. 
Πραγματικά υποδειγματική λειτουργία που δείχνει πόσο καλά οργανωμένοι είναι.

----------


## papashark

> ....


Bρε Δαμιανέ, οι φίλοι του είπαν ότι θέλουν να το κάνουν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, συζητήθηκε κιόλας εκεί, συζητήθηκε και ξανά στο "γι' αλλού" που ήταν και άνθρωπος από το ΧτΠ και τους είπε για την διαδικασία, γιατί προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις ?

----------


## jchr

Λοιπον ...
ο τροπος εχει ορισθει... σας παρακαλω...
σεβασμος...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Bρε Δαμιανέ, οι φίλοι του είπαν ότι θέλουν να το κάνουν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, συζητήθηκε κιόλας εκεί, συζητήθηκε και ξανά στο "γι' αλλού" που ήταν και άνθρωπος από το ΧτΠ και τους είπε για την διαδικασία, γιατί προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις ?



Επειδή δεν ήταν όλοι στο καφέ και ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζουν τους φίλους του Στέλιου όσοι θα ήθελαν να κάνουν κάποια δωρεά στη μνήμη του, παρέθεσα αυτά που αναφέρονται στην επίσημη σελίδα του ΧτΠ και την δική μου πρόσφατη εμπειρία και τίποτε περισσότερο. 

Τώρα αν η διαδικασία που επιλέχθηκε δεν είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται στην επίσημη σελίδα, δε το γνωρίζω και εν πάσει περιπτώσει ας μας πει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες κάποιος που το έχει αναλάβει.

----------


## pandem1

http://www.eastattica.dyndns.org/for...opic.php?t=548

Καποιος απο μας θα το ποσταρει και εδω.

Σας παρακαλω μην προτρεχετε και οποιος πραγματικα ενδιαφερεται,απλα να ειναι στην συναντηση,λυσεις εχουν ηδη βρεθει.

Να στε ολοι καλα και να σεβεστε τον εαυτο σας.

----------


## SV1EOD

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347367#347367

----------


## tsounakas

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογένεια του....

----------


## npap

::   ::   ::  
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια κι από μένα...
Τις τελευταίες μέρες ήμουν εκτός Αθηνών και δε παρακολουθούσα το forum.
Έμαθα για το θλιβερό συμβάν τηλεφωνικά από το φίλο verano χθες το μεσημέρι και πραγματικά κόπηκαν τα πόδια μου.
Στέλιο θα λείψεις σε όλους μας...
 ::

----------


## time c

Η οικογένεια του Στέλιου σάς ευχαριστεί για τα καλά σας λόγια και την συμπαράστασή σας......

----------


## RpMz

Στέλιο συγνώμη που δεν μπόρεσα να σε αποχαιρετήσω στο τελευταίο σου ταξίδι μιας και τα Ελληνικά Στρατά δεν έδειξαν σεβασμό... 

Το τραγικό ήταν ότι μιλήσαμε στο τηλ. και κανονίζαμε για meeting την Κυριακή που θα ήμουν έξω λόγο ορκωμοσίας...

Και πάλι φίλε μου καλό σου ταξίδι και να προσέχεις....

----------


## Johny

ΟΧΙ ΡΕ! ρεεεε τι γίνεταιιιιι!!!!
είναι το 2ο άτομο που ακούω από εδώ να πεθαίνει!!!!
τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του ! τι άλλο να πω!
ειλικρινά λυπηθηκα πολύ και ας μην ήξερα τον wireless.surfer!μόνο στο φορουμ τον είχα δει που έγραφε!

Ποποοοοοοο ξενέρωσα!

----------


## Vcore

ΤΑ ΣΥΛΛΥΠΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ  ::  

Είναι κρίμα  ::

----------


## the_eye

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια κι από μένα...  ::

----------


## commando

Συλλυπητήρια και πάλι ,μια εκκρεμότητα που είχα πει ότι θα ρωτήσω τον κολλητό μου στο ΕΚΑΒ σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να βγει το κράνος από τραυματιοφορείς του ΕΚΑΒ μου είπε πως ο νόμος ναι τους δίνει το δικαίωμα να βγάλουν κράνος εφόσον δουν ότι το περιστατικό έχει πρόβλημα οξυγόνου γιατί πώς αλλιώς θα το χορηγήσουν άλλωστε.Παλιά λεγόταν αυτό να μην βγαίνει το κράνος που ήταν ελλιπής η εκπαίδευση τώρα στα ανάλογα ΙΕΚ σχολές κλπ έχουν εκπαιδευτεί πώς να βγάλουν σωστά τα κράνη και να μπουν τα ανάλογα κολάρα.
Εννοείται πως απαγορεύεται ο οποιοσδήποτε άσχετος περαστικός κλπ να το βγάλει βέβαια.
Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα οξυγόνου και επικοινωνεί κανονικά ο ίδιος μου είπε πως το αφήνει πάνω έτσι.
Και εγώ είμαι μοτοσικλετιστής κ χτύπα ξύλο μια φορά με έσωσε το κράνος μόνο διάσειση έπαθα κ δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα πως με έριξαν.Επίσης το πρόστιμο έχει πάει 350 κάπου,ενημερωτικά

----------


## Danimoth

:' ((

----------


## Andre_1982

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του!  ::  καλό ταξίδι !

----------


## nodas

Τωρα το ειδα  ::  στεναχωρθηκα γιατι ηταν απο τα καλυτερα παιδια  ::

----------


## acoul

> Τωρα το ειδα  στεναχωρθηκα γιατι ηταν απο τα καλυτερα παιδια


έτσι γίνεται συνήθως ... οι καλοί φεύγουν και μένουν οι άλλοι ...

----------


## thalexan

> Τωρα το ειδα  στεναχωρθηκα γιατι ηταν απο τα καλυτερα παιδια


Μη στενοχωριέσαι. Το θέμα είναι να μην το ξεχνάνε όσοι το γνωρίζουν...  ::

----------


## racer

Καλό Ταξίδι Στέλιο ... το έμαθα αργά αλλα δε θα σε ξεχάσω ποτέ.

----------


## Coach

Ο Στέλιος ήταν πολύ καλό παιδί. Λυπήθηκα που χάθηκε τόσο νωρίς. Σε επόμενη επίσκεψη στο φόρουμ σας, θα σας πω περισσότερα. Και μια παράκληση: Η ιστοσελίδα μου http://www.sitemaker.gr/badminton κάνει αφιέρωμα στο Στέλιο και ζητώ να μου στείλετε λίγα λόγια για κείνον και καμιά φωτογραφία με λεζάντα για να τη βάλω στο αφιέρωμα. Το ιμέιλ μου είναι [email protected] και περιμένω τα μέιλ σας.

Φιλικά
Τάσος Σπηλιωτόπουλος
Προπονητής μπάτμιντον

----------


## alexis-13

συληπητιρια για το παιδι παρολο που δεν το ηξερα το παιδι ειναι κριμα

----------


## batman_9697

παρόλο που δεν τον ήξερα απο την στιγμή που ήταν στην κοινότητα μας,είναι δικος μας άνθρωπος, γιατί όλοι είμαστε μια μεγάλη οικογένεια εδώ........  ::   ::

----------


## Coach

Καλοί μου φίλοι γεια σας και πάλι.

Ο Στέλιος ήταν συμμαθητής μου στη σχολή προπονητών μπάτμιντον Γ’ Κατηγορίας στην Αθήνα το 2005. Δεν ήξερα σχεδόν κανένα από τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν εκτός από μένα στη σχολή. Ο Στέλιος μου έμαθε αρκετά πράγματα πάνω στο μπάτμιντον για να μην κάνω λάθη. Δεν πρόλαβε να χαρεί το δίπλωμα της σχολής προπονητών. «Έφυγε» πριν προλάβω να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί του για να τον δω όταν θα ανέβαινα στην Αθήνα από την Καλαμάτα όπου διαμένω. Για το χαμό του δεν ήξερα τίποτα και το έμαθα τυχαία από το σάιτ της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Μπάτμιντον (Ε.Ο.Φ.Σ.Α.), που τότε την ενημέρωνε ο φίλος μου ο Παναγιώτης Γουδεντζίκης, ο οποίος μας δίδαξε ασκησιολόγιο στη σχολή προπονητών. Μπαίνω λοιπόν καμιά δεκαριά μέρες μετά την κηδεία του στο σάιτ της Ε.Ο.Φ.Σ.Α. και καθώς έριχνα μια ματιά στα νέα άρθρα της σελίδας των τελευταίων νέων, βλέπω και το άρθρο για το Στέλιο. Τα ‘χασα… Έμεινα μ’ ανοιχτό το στόμα… Δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω… Συγκλονισμένος από αυτό το γεγονός, ολοκλήρωσα τις δουλειές που είχα να κάνω στο Ίντερνετ, αποθήκευσα τα όσα κατέβασα από το Ίντερνετ σε σιντί, πλήρωσα τον ιδιοκτήτη του Ίντερνετ Καφέ που πάω (ο οποίος είναι και φίλος μου) και γύρισα στενοχωρημένος στο σπίτι. Διάβαζα και ξαναδιάβαζα το άρθρο για το Στέλιο έχοντας πια συνειδητοποιήσει ότι «έφυγε». Κανά δυο μέρες μετά, έστειλα μήνυμα σε μια φίλη από τη σχολή προπονητών που ήμασταν και εγώ και ο Στέλιος. Μετά από λίγη ώρα, αυτή η φίλη μου, με πήρε τηλέφωνο στο κινητό και προσπαθούσε να θυμηθεί το Στέλιο. Μόλις τον θυμήθηκε σοκαρίστηκε. Δεν το πίστευε αυτό που της έλεγα στο μήνυμα. Από κείνη τη στιγμή, βάλθηκα να επικοινωνήσω με όλα τα παιδιά από τη σχολή που παρακολουθήσαμε μαζί με το Στέλιο. Επί τρεις μέρες προσπαθούσα να βρω όλα τα παιδιά απ’ τη σχολή και τα βρήκα. Έμαθα δε, ότι 3 από αυτά ήξεραν για το χαμό του Στέλιου και δυο απ’ αυτά τα τρία είχαν πάει και στην κηδεία του. Τα περισσότερα σοκαρίστηκαν γιατί δεν ήξεραν τίποτα και το έμαθαν από μένα. Από ‘κει και πέρα έγραψα το πρώτο φύλλο της εφημερίδας της ομάδας μου, το οποίο, αν και έκτακτο, το αφιέρωσα στη μνήμη του με εκτενές άρθρο στην πρώτη σελίδα, το οποίο συνεχίζεται στην τρίτη σελίδα. Στη συνέχεια έφτιαξα την ιστοσελίδα μου (http://www.sitemaker.gr/badminton) και στα πρώτα άρθρα που έβαλα στη σελίδα «Τελευταία Νέα» έγραψα και για το χαμό του Στέλιου που σημάδεψε βαθιά την μεγάλη οικογένεια του μπάτμιντον το 2006. Εγώ δεν πρόκειται να τον ξεχάσω ποτέ. Ήταν καλός φίλος και καλό παιδί. Απ’ το ωραίο φόρουμ που κάνατε γι’ αυτόν, έμαθα ότι ήταν και αρραβωνιασμένος. Κρίμα στην κοπέλα που δεν μπόρεσε να χαρεί τον αγαπημένο της Στέλιο. Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στους φίλους και σε όλη την οικογένειά του και στην αρραβωνιαστικιά του τη Δέσποινα. Κουράγιο καλοί μου άνθρωποι. Τελειώνοντας να πω ότι έμαθα πώς το 40ημέρο μνημόσυνο του Στέλιου έγινε σε οικογενειακό κύκλο. Το ι-μέιλ μου είναι το [email protected] και παρακαλώ όλους τους φίλους του Στέλιου να μου στείλουν εκεί δυο λόγια για το Στέλιο για να τα βάλω στο αφιέρωμα που θα του κάνω από την ιστοσελίδα μου. Παρακαλώ λοιπόν, όσοι στείλετε δυο λόγια και ίσως κάποια φωτογραφία, να αναφέρετε τη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας, το ονοματεπώνυμό σας και την ιδιότητά σας (στο χώρο του μπάτμιντον ή στο επάγγελμά σας) για να ξέρω ποιος έχει στείλει το κάθε μήνυμα. Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω σε επαφή με τον αδερφό ή τους γονείς του Στέλιου όταν πλησιάζει ο καιρός για το ετήσιο μνημόσυνό του, γιατί όλα τα παιδιά από τη σχολή που παρακολουθήσαμε μαζί με το Στέλιο, θέλουν απ’ όσο ξέρω να συμμετάσχουν στο ετήσιο μνημόσυνο του Στέλιου μια και δεν πήγαν στο 40ημερο μνημόσυνο. Κι αυτό ως ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής προς τον φίλο μας, το Στέλιο τον Αγγελίδη, που μας άφησε νωρίς, στα 38 του χρόνια. Αν ο αδερφός του συμμετέχει σ’ αυτό το φόρουμ, ας μου στείλει ένα ι-μέιλ και το τηλέφωνό του, για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε αυτό το ολίγον μακρύ κείμενο και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

Στέλιο, καλή αντάμωση στον Παράδεισο… ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ!!!

Σημείωση: όσοι από εσάς μπείτε στην ιστοσελίδα μου, στη σελίδα downloads υπάρχει η εφημερίδα που έγραψα για το Στέλιο. Είναι στο αρχείο PDF Εφημερίδα ΑΘΛΟΣ (Δεκέμβριος 2006). Ζητώ να μου στείλετε δυο λόγια γιατί δεν μπορώ να πάρω κείμενα από το φόρουμ σας και να τα βάλω στο αφιέρωμα, αφού γράφετε με ψευδώνυμα. Ο Pandem1 λέει στις 4/12/2006 πως «ο Στέλιος ήταν ακόμα ζωντανός απ’ τη στιγμή του ατυχήματος μέχρι όταν μεταφερόταν με το ασθενοφόρο». Από ‘κει και πέρα σιωπή. Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στο φόρουμ τι έγινε αφότου έφτασε στο νοσοκομείο ο Στέλιος μέχρι που πέθανε. Δεν ξέρει κανένας να μου πει; Και πάλι συγγνώμη για την φλυαρία σ’ αυτό το μήνυμα. Και περιμένω τα ι-μέιλ σας και τις απόψεις σας γι’ αυτό το μήνυμα. Έχω κι άλλες διευθύνσεις ι-μέιλ. Για να μην μπερδευτείτε.

Με την ευκαιρία: να ζητήσουμε από τον υφυπουργό αθλητισμού να ονομαστεί η αίθουσα του προπονητήριου μπάτμιντον του Ο.Α.Κ.Α. σε «Αίθουσα Στέλιου Αγγελίδη» και να το ζητήσουμε και από την Ε.Ο.Φ.Σ.Α. και ίσως να ονομαστεί και κάποιος δρόμος «Οδός ή Λεωφόρος Στέλιου Αγγελίδη». Εις μνήμην του.

----------


## Coach

Μην παραξενεύεστε. Αν μπείτε στη σελίδα "Ο κόσμος του μπάτμιντον" στην ιστοσελίδα μου θα δείτε ότι έχω 4 ιμέιλ. Δεν είναι κακό. Απλά με διευκολύνει το να έχω πολλά ιμέιλ. Βασικά είναι δύσκολο να μπαίνω σε κάθε ιμέιλ για να δω τα εισερχόμενα. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## papashark

. . . . . .

----------


## acoul

να είναι καλά εκεί που είναι και να μην τον στεναχωρούμε βλέποντάς μας να παίζουμε paintball ευτυχώς ...

----------


## ALTAiR

Με το project που είχε ξεκινήσει με το χαμόγελο του παιδιού τι γίνεται?

Είχα ξαναρωτήσει στην αντίστοιχη σελίδα αλλά δεν...

Αν έμεινε ημιτελές θα πρεπε να το συνεχίσουμε για 2 λόγους.

Επειδή ήτανε επιθυμία του και για το χαμόγελο.

----------


## acoul

το έχει αναλάβει ο Πάνος - papashark με τον Σταύρο smarag και κάποια άλλα παιδιά. στείλτου ένα pm

----------

